# DIY Sump



## BigDaddyKing (May 31, 2010)

im building a sump soon for my 55g.
my sump is going to be a 22g contain u get from walmart.

My Sump going to be this

http://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/07/31/49/18/0007314918658_500X500.jpg
Generous 90 Qt Capacity, about 22gallon. 34.88 L x 16.75 W x 13 H

this the only contain i can find that is long and tall enough to look like a 20g glass tank.

here the pump im looking at, 

New 740 GPH SUBMERSIBLE KOI POND PUMP,Fountain,Garden - eBay (item 360205320877 end time Sep-01-10 22:21:07 PDT)

im not sure if its enough power. so what u guys think?


----------



## Artem (Aug 17, 2010)

Id depends on how high you want to pump the water, This pump has a max output of 740 GPH at level ground. Ask the seller what the GPH at what ever height you intent to pump the water to.

Im setting up my own little sump and Im buying a 530 GPH powerhead, but at 3.5 feet it will only pump 317 GPH. Make sure you get big enough pipes for it! Good luck


----------

